
Five Charts Show U.K. Stocks Struggling a Year After Brexit Vote - mpweiher
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-23/five-charts-show-u-k-stocks-struggling-a-year-after-brexit-vote
======
Silhouette
This is more interesting for casual investors than the headline would suggest,
because it also has a little insight into _which_ UK stocks have been
struggling and why.

